# Automatic misting systems - for Cham



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

We need a misting system to use for a couple of days at a time over the summer 

Does anyone use one? If so which type and are they any good? 

Needs to do it preferably twice a day


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

i got a few links for you mate, Climate Control Price List
Pollywog

or build your own like im going to do 

DIY mister - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum

atb john


----------



## kaikara (Aug 18, 2009)

This guy is in Canada but his stuff gets good reviews. Looked at it at the last reptile expo and it was nice stuff. I am probably going to get a system for my day gecko so I can actually go away and don't need to be there to mist 2-3 times a day. 

MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

i also here great things from mistking and in a few weeks will be avalible in europe Vivarium Land - for all your naturalistic terrarium needs


----------



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi thanks for those. Are you just making a hand powered misting system? We're needing an automatic one.


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

im gona try the hand one for a while and if its too much or i dont get enough time then ill add a pump 

this was a diy auto system some one made http://www.chameleonforums.com/diy-h...-mister-18660/
probly costs around the same to just buy it tho


atb john


----------



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

ended up buying a system, rain something, just needing a timer that does seconds now :gasp: as cheap as possible


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

nice, could you send a link of the one you got in the end? and would you recommend it?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

By rain, do you mean super rain? That thing is seriously noisy! Sounds louder than my car!

John, wait to see what mistking is priced like on that Poland site (that's what I'm doing) and if it's expensive I'm going to use an RO booster pump. I would prefer the mistking pump as it's rated for continual use even dry, which most others aren't!


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

yehh only 2 more days for mistking :mf_dribble:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Tell me about it! I gave them a list of what I wanted a few weeks ago as I spoke directly to marty in America who told me what they'll have in stock as they weren't sure! Just waiting on the email to confirm the price then I'm buying it all straight away! Should be here mid to late next week! Can't wait!


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Any idea what the postage is to the UK?... couldnt see any details on their site


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

It depends on the weight of the stuff you're ordering, but I think for what I was after they said it would be €16 which woukd take 3-6 days. I thought that was a little low so I'll wait till tomorrow to find out! I'll post on here when I've ordered if people would find that useful?


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

yeh plz do mate cos my misting system is guna b the same as yours lol i can sew exatcly what i need then :no1:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Any news on this yet??... Thanks.. J


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Still waiting sadly! The boat hasn't arrived yet, so I doubt it'll be sorted till the end of the week sadly! It is such a pain! I am checking the site twice/three times a day!

I need help....


----------



## Camuk (Mar 4, 2008)

The timers are a mare by the way. There a few timers on the market and we had lucky reptile one but the battery and the diode blew on these and we are now onto lot 5 & 6 have seen some others on this site.

Climate Control Price List

We went for superrain as well


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Finally! Everything is on the website! Whoop! My order came to a total of £160! Sweet!

I ordered the basic misting setup with 4 extra T nozzles. Delivery was €24 which is pretty sweet seeing as it's from Poland! Also, there will be no other hidden VAT charges as it's from the EU!

I'll let you know when it gets here!


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

niceee mate i wana order 1 but i just started my boa viv cost 200 so far lol ill do a post when its more close to complete


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, in the end, I added a few bits more! The total bill was £200 (now I have enough bits to run 3 enclosures (one with 5 nozzles and 2 with 2 - one of which I'm currently building!) There is massive room for addition as the pump can run 20 nozzles (a lot more than other UK systems) and can run continuously for hours even dry!  Which is a bonus as I hated the idea of only having 2 minute misting sessions!

I'll write in here again when I get the delivery of the mister and take a few pictures/video of it in action! If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

ITS AMAZING! I can't believe how good it really is! I didn't think it would be much better than my manual pump version (the one i made a while back) but it's so much better its almost unbelieable! I've only tested it out so far using one nozzle with a temporary set up, but it was just phenominal! Can't wait to get all 5 nozzles into Dante's enclosure to see it at full tilt! I'll get a video up and running when it's properly working, but till then, you can see my unpacking pics! :lol2:


























So, what I've got:
1 x pump
1 x second timer
4.5m of tubing
5 x T nozzles
2 x L nozzles
1 x resevoir bulkhead
1 x corner (freebie I didn't expect but wanted anyway!)
Collet locks

This didn't come with the order, but it's needed to run the seconds timer (only cost £3 including delivery on eBay!) If you didn't go for the timer, then save yourself the £3 by just cutting the end of the adaptor and sticking it into a normal plug!










They really weren't lying when they say it runs silent! I could barely here the pump going at all! The biggest noise was that I didnt fix the tubing to anything so it rattled against the bucket I had it in! Once i held that in place, it was quieter than the fans on my computer! It's just amazing! The total order with everything cost me under £200 and it is worth every penny! I should have it fully operational by Sunday if not Saturday (as I need to somehow attach another 3 nozzles to Dante's cage without disturbing him.... I might wear a balaclava so he doesn't know its me!).

Feel free to ask any questions! 

p.s - priority delivery took 4 days (the second cheapest - was only an extra €1!) so if you order now, you'll have it by the end of next week! :lol2:


----------



## nmcnaught (Jan 22, 2010)

have you got it up and running yet?
would love to see set up and video if you have had chance.

Nic


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry bout the long reply mate! Haven't been on here in a while! The video I made didn't come out great so I'm gonna try again tomorrow to get a better one! Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## dendrob (Oct 13, 2008)

That's quite a setup. I bet Dante is enjoying all the branches.


----------

